# Looking for one of those eagle claw Featherlite rods?



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Anybody know where I can find one of the infamous eagle claw fly rods? I see Walmart has them online but can't find one in store to actually look at. Would like to actually see it in person. I live around flint but am around westland every sunday. Just want one for a fun little cheap rod. I hear they are a ton of fun for the price?


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have one circa 1970, or so. The original "Yellow Rod." :lol: Mine is a little bit bent from fighting hard-pulling Kings a long time ago - I cracked the wooden dowel rod that the fiberglass rod is built around. Sorry, but I am not giving it up. My father got all his boys, and himself one of these, in 1970. Mine is the only one still around. I put a Zebco Cardinal 3 reel on it last year (found it after missing it for a couple decades), and am using it for a backup-backup rod. I have quite a few much-nicer rods now, but I caught a ton of fish on that stick, many years ago, including my first (three) Steelhead.

Check this out.
[ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/2015-Eagle-Claw-Feather-Light-Noodle-Spinning-Rod-9-NEW-Split-Handle-/121568479573?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c4e0bc955"]2015 Eagle Claw Feather Light Noodle Spinning Rod 9&apos; New Split Handle | eBay[/ame]


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice but im looking for the fly rod version


----------



## mrchristian (Dec 28, 2013)

Check out http://thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com. He sells them and usually throws in some bonus swag. Love mine as a small stream rod.


----------



## MIfishslayer91 (Dec 24, 2013)

I saw them at dunhams a few months back. Didnt check the weight or length but I wouldn't go after a salmon or steelhead with what they had there, if thats what you intend on using it for.


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

No looking for the 6.6 ft for a fun little creek rod somthing for the kids to get a big tug from small fish ill have to check dunhams


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Mifishslayer91 did you see tge spinning rod or fly rod im looking for the fly and what location if you dont mind me asking


----------



## kawigreen (Mar 28, 2013)

Picked one up on amazon wow this this is sweet i got the 6'6" 3/4wt this will be a blast on small steams and creeks. Bends all the way to the cork.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

mrchristian said:


> Check out http://thefiberglassmanifesto.blogspot.com. He sells them and usually throws in some bonus swag. Love mine as a small stream rod.


Yep hit up Cameron. He has them and is a glass god plus a real good stand up guy too!

J-


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

You guys that like buggy whips could always go the other way, like I just did, just bought the grandaddy of all modern fly rods, a 1950 Shakespeare Super Deluxe 7'9" Model 1290 Wonderod, with aluminum tube & sock, 46 bones + shipping,can't buy an american blank for that( they sold for 49.50 in 1947 when they came out, bamboo rods were 15 bucks, that like 500 dollars in todays money) SUPER SWEET, weights in at 3.49 OZ and balances perfect with my Pflueger Medalist 1494&1/2, the 1245 panfish special is even lighter, looking for one now
I'm a bit geeked,I like EBAY sooooo much better than the Chinese


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow. There are some real deals on eBay on fiberglass rods. I got this rod for ten dollars last year. I don't really know much about it but it is 7ft, about the slowest action ever, and the common cents system measures it to be a 4 weight. Oh yeah, it starts out as a square blank and transitions to circular. Great dry fly rod, I use it on paint creek all the time.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

I gotta keep my but off ebay, I've just bought 3 rods in a week, an early 60s 8&1/2 ft garcia conolon bass bug 8/9 weight started out as NARMCO by Glenn Havens , the Shakespeare Wonderod, and now a guy just accepted my 65.00 offer on a Loomis Composite ( the original G Loomis made them for two years) 7 ft 4/5 weight graphite, with sock & tube, missing the but cap, my wife is going to loose Patience with me,probably should not have bought the Loomis, I'm up to 127.50 with shipping on three rods ,but they are not only all great rods, they are historic and all turning into collectors items, and the G LOOMIS is probably worth the 127.50


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Paint man said:


> Wow. There are some real deals on eBay on fiberglass rods. I got this rod for ten dollars last year. I don't really know much about it but it is 7ft, about the slowest action ever, and the common cents system measures it to be a 4 weight. Oh yeah, it starts out as a square blank and transitions to circular. Great dry fly rod, I use it on paint creek all the time.


Gota be happy with a vintage fiberglass fly rod, the long ones are heavey but the shorter ones come in at around 3 to 4 oz not bad, most of the ones out there are around 7 weight and heaver, harder to get the deal on the light weight rods, but heh they give bamboo away, just need bigger guides


----------



## Paint man (Apr 1, 2014)

scooter_trasher said:


> Gota be happy with a vintage fiberglass fly rod, the long ones are heavey but the shorter ones come in at around 3 to 4 oz not bad, most of the ones out there are around 7 weight and heaver, harder to get the deal on the light weight rods, but heh they give bamboo away, just need bigger guides


Yeah, I took a gamble on it thinking that there was no way it could be heavier than a 5 weight being only 7 feet. Luckily I ended up being correct, I don't know what I would have done with a 7 foot 7 weight!

That G Loomis is a really good looking rod, I love the cork reel seat. Hard to pass up deals like those, especially when you can get 3 great rods with a story behind them for the price of one new one.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Paint man said:


> Yeah, I took a gamble on it thinking that there was no way it could be heavier than a 5 weight being only 7 feet. Luckily I ended up being correct, I don't know what I would have done with a 7 foot 7 weight!
> 
> That G Loomis is a really good looking rod, I love the cork reel seat. Hard to pass up deals like those, especially when you can get 3 great rods with a story behind them for the price of one new one.


Ya the short ones are usually 4 or 5 weights , but they seem to get a lot of bids, seems most of the old glass rods are 7'9" or 8 or 81/2, in 6,7 & 8 weights, the nice thing on glass is they seem to load themselves, so it's easy to drop line weight


----------

